# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  I am in the process of working our our 20th anniversary trip for late summer. Our trip starts in Venice. I am looking at three hotels:
1) Hotel Bauer Il Palazzo
2) Europa & Regina (a Starwood prop

## GayleR

I am in the process of working our our 20th anniversary trip for late summer. Our trip starts in Venice. I am looking at three hotels:
1) Hotel Bauer Il Palazzo
2) Europa &amp; Regina (a Starwood property and we're Gold members)
3) Hotel Bonvecchiati which is a new contemporary property near St Marks and very much our taste.
All comparisions and info are welcome.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## andynap

Gayle- I have stayed , my son has stayed and my friends have all stayed at the Bauer and I wouldn't go anywhere else.

----------


## nnoska

Hi Gayle,i have been to venice 3 times and i always stay at Savoia Jolanda on the main canal, near st. marks,next to the danelli and doges palace, very nice,get a room with balcony,have a great time, we will be in italy in june when are you going? Ciao Erik

----------


## GayleR

Thanks Erik and Andy,
We'll be in Venice August 23-25 then onto the Greek islands ending in Athens for a couple of days.

Andy, Bauer or Bauer Il Palazzo? What's the real difference between them?

----------


## tim

Gayle,

Venice is one of my favorite cities in the world.  I was there for several days this summer staying in a cheap(by Venice standards) hotel near St. Mark's.  Have a fabulous trip!

----------


## MIke R

hmmmmm yeah..dead bloated rats and used condoms in grey  canal water....and dampness everywhere....give me more of that....LOL...St Marks had about 6 inchs of water in it


went once....never again....give me Tuscany......Calabria.....Capri....Sicily

----------


## BillK

hmmmmm yeah..dead bloated rats and used condoms in grey canal water....

Should getting out of your room more Mike.

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:"Andy, Bauer or Bauer Il Palazzo"

The Palazzo is new altho the older section of the Bauer is old world elegant. I would stay at the Palazzo.

----------


## lmj

I just wanted to throw another name into the pot:  Hotel Gabrielli Sandwirth.  It's a 4* vs. 5* but we stayed there for a week and LOVED it.  It's a little further down the Riva degli Schiavoni, but that short distance is critical for one key reason:  quiet!  You can actually sleep with your windows open.  The rooms are right on the Bacino di San Marco with a fantastic waterfront view but the crowds don't usually venture this far down (it's closer to Arsenale than Piazza San Marco).  It also has lovely gardens on the rooftop and out back, very unusual in Venice.

Also, have you considered the Cipriani?  We stayed there once and absolutely loved it.  When we go back, though, we'll stay at the Gabrielli; we liked our room much better there and you can walk everywhere.

Wherever you stay you'll have a wonderful time.

Ciao for now,
Lynn

----------


## andynap

The problem with the Cipriani is that it is not on the main island. A nice free boat ride and expensive lunch maybe.

----------


## NYCFred

Hotel Danieli....walk to St Marks... 

Definitely my fave...stay in the OLD section...they have a new addition, which isn't as charming as the old hotel...
and the breakfast/brunch on the roof, overlooking the lagooon...a 'top ten' lifetime moment...just amazing.

----------

